# Broadband connection problem



## sachin_kothari (Jan 14, 2008)

I am facing a weird problem with my bsnl connection. There was power cutoff on thursday when i was accessing internet. Since after that i am not able to connect to internet. I am using Dlink GLB-502T. After that my PPPoE led on my modem does not glows. I brought my office modem and tried to connect but could not. When i tried to connect to internet using my login id and password at my office, i get an error that username and password is invalid.

I want to know where is the problem and the solution of it.


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 14, 2008)

strange it never happens with mine.


----------



## sachin_kothari (Jan 14, 2008)

^^ Neither with me.
This is the first time i am experiencing such a thing.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 14, 2008)

open your "modem setting page" ( *192.168.1.1/ )

& check whether PPPoE is selected.

maybe your modem got reset.

--------
& cool kid vaibhavtek,  post something thats helpful.

are you posting just to get the post count up?


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jan 14, 2008)

your modem is reset to default factory setting.
1) Open IE-->> type 192.168.1.1

2) Enter username and password of modem.
BSNL modems have *admin* for both.

3) click on WAN in left side.

4) see the status ..and post it back here.


----------



## sachin_kothari (Jan 14, 2008)

@ravi  and s18000rpm
That was the first thing i did.
Wasn't able to open that page.

Edit:
I called Dlink office and they told me to bring the modem to their service station.
I went there and they say that there is some problem with it which needs to be repaired and will take around a week.
So one issue resolved.
But why am i not able to login to my account at my office?
And also my office modem did not worked at my home.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 14, 2008)

did you get that "enter user name & password" box?

 if you're on XP, does the "Local Area Connc." icon  in taskbar blink?

as you've tried with another modem, the problem maybe with ethernet drivers.

try re-installin those drivers.


similar thing happened with my old modem (didnt use it for 6months), but a hard reset of modem did the job, as the new modem was working fine.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jan 14, 2008)

sachin_kothari said:


> I called Dlink office and they told me to bring the modem to their service station.
> I went there and they say that there is some problem with it which needs to be repaired and will take around a week.
> So one issue resolved.


What is default IP of your  LAN 



> and was But why am i not able to login to my account at my office?
> And also my office modem did not worked at my home.


There may be different setting for your home and office.


----------



## sachin_kothari (Jan 15, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> did you get that "enter user name & password" box?
> 
> if you're on XP, does the "Local Area Connc." icon  in taskbar blink?
> 
> as you've tried with another modem, the problem maybe with ethernet drivers.


Answer to the first two question is no.
And there is no driver issue as i used LAN to connect to internet.
So no need to install any driver.



ravi_9793 said:


> What is default IP of your  LAN
> 
> There may be different setting for your home and office.


192.168.1.2
I tried the same settings i had for my home modem.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jan 15, 2008)

sachin_kothari said:


> 192.168.1.2
> I tried the same settings i had for my home modem.


start-->> run-->> type CMD and press enter.

Command prompt windows will open
Type* ipconfig/all*

And post back all result.


----------



## sachin_kothari (Jan 16, 2008)

^^ I cant do that now.
I have already given my Dlink modem to the Service centre.
They say they will repair it in a week's time.

My problem now is that when i try to connect to internet on my office modem whether at home or office with my home id and password why do i get error 691. I am able to login to BSNL website and check my account status. I tried changing the password also but it did not work.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jan 16, 2008)

sachin_kothari said:


> My problem now is that when i try to connect to internet on my office modem whether at home or office with my home id and password why do i get error 691. I am able to login to BSNL website and check my account status. I tried changing the password also but it did not work.



I am not getting this exactly.......
U are trying to use same modem with same configuration of office at home also.
This may not be possible..because BSNL has done port binding inmany areas.You cannot use other username and password on your connection to surf internet.


----------



## sachin_kothari (Jan 16, 2008)

Yes, that exactly is my problem. I get error 619 which says 'port closed'. I tried to get to the bsnl officials in pune but either i get an engaged call or no one is answering it. Is there anything i can do without involving the bsnl guys?


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jan 16, 2008)

sachin_kothari said:


> Yes, that exactly is my problem. I get error 619 which says 'port closed'. I tried to get to the bsnl officials in pune but either i get an engaged call or no one is answering it. Is there anything i can do without involving the bsnl guys?


when they have done port binding..than you cant use.

Also it is not legal to use commercial account for home purpose..and home account for commercial purpose.


----------



## sachin_kothari (Jan 17, 2008)

^^I was just using it to check my problem.
And i am not using my office connection to check it.
I am using my home id and password and just using my office modem.


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Jan 17, 2008)

Just enter your password in the space provided and press enter. This happened to me also and I went without internet for one day and this idea suddenly occurred to me. This might be BSNL's way of protecting our connections from being misused.


----------



## sachin_kothari (Jan 17, 2008)

Finally, I went to the city's main exchange and told them my problem.
The man attending me immediately went to a terminal, asked my number and then set my account to "Unrestricted". He told me that i will be able to connect to the internet now. He also told me to call him back so that he will use my current settings to "Bind Port". And here it is, i am posting my first post in this thread from my home PC.

Now since my pc is always in an experimental state where i keep on installing Operating Systems almost every week and also sometimes i install new hardware to test, would it be wise to leave my account "Unrestricted" or it wont matter?


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jan 17, 2008)

sachin_kothari said:


> Now since my pc is always in an experimental state where i keep on installing Operating Systems almost every week and also sometimes i install new hardware to test, would it be wise to leave my account "Unrestricted" or it wont matter?



Just change password of your BSNL BB account..also change default password of your modem./


----------



## sachin_kothari (Jan 17, 2008)

That wont be needed. As i am the online who access the internet. By experimental i meant that i have to stable OS. I keep on changing OS'es almost every week. So will that affect my connection to internet if i bind the port?


----------

